# 32cc craftsman leaf blower



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

i have leaf blower that i can make run if i spray fuel in the carb .i have checked the fuel pickup it looks good .the line to the carb has fuel in it .i have changed all the gaskets in the carb .i have not changed the needle.it has a welbro carb .after all this ,this motor still does not want to run on its own .any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Disconnect the fuel line for the filter at the carburetor. Gently blow into the line. If you feel resistance replace the filter and line. Most small engine shops will have what you need.

I take it by changing gaskets you also changed the fuel pump and metering diaphragm. Did you inspect the metering lever for wear and check metering lever height?

Get the manual for the specific model carburetor and download the manual labeled “Diaphragm Carburetors”.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

there is resistance in the line .i did not inspect the metering lever .thanks for the reply and the web site for the welbro .com:thumbsup:


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Take the muffler off,and see if you can wiggle the cylinder.These blowers are bad about the cylinder head bolts coming loose,and causing a air leak.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

i will check that .that is the only thing i have not done .:thumbsup:


----------

